# 2009 giant brass sx



## jsmith811 (Aug 13, 2007)

well i was just wondering what do you guys think about this bike i would be riding mostly on smooth trails with small jumps and vary short dh sections mainly just for fun

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2340/32141/


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

it should be a decent bike. if you upgrade it, it might become a super sick bike


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

pretty dope little bike, reminds me of the kona bass, http://www.konaworld.com/09_bass_u.cfm except for the ridiculous price..


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i'd honestly just spend the money on a good hardtail, but that's me. i wouldn't trust that bike very much


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like with an air shock, hydraulic brakes, etc. it could be a cool slalom bike or something.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

its nothing new and exciting. Giant wanted a cheap FS that people could beat the crap out of. 

Its not meastro, its just a basic 4 bar suspension. It'll be a good "first bike" for groms, those who want a bike they can shred the crap out of.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

William42 said:


> its nothing new and exciting. Giant wanted a cheap FS that people could beat the crap out of.


That's pretty new and exciting dude...what other companies offer decent full suspension dirtjump/slopestyle/4x style bikes around the 1000$ mark? Not many...just because it's not top of the line doesn't mean its not awesome...in fact...it's probably more awesome...because I can actually afford that...and I work at a shop that deals Giant...so...:band:


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

tibug said:


> That's pretty new and exciting dude...what other companies offer decent full suspension dirtjump/slopestyle/4x style bikes around the 1000$ mark? Not many...just because it's not top of the line doesn't mean its not awesome...in fact...it's probably more awesome...because I can actually afford that...and I work at a shop that deals Giant...so...:band:


yeap, couldn't have put it better myself.. most people can't justify $2500 on a kona bass, transition double, or something similar.. this is a great alternative for those who want alittle extra cush for the price of a hardtail.. kudos to giant for filling a gap that may or may not catch on..


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

captain spaulding said:


> yeap, couldn't have put it better myself.. most people can't justify $2500 on a kona bass, transition double, or something similar.. this is a great alternative for those who want alittle extra cush for the price of a hardtail.. kudos to giant for filling a gap that may or may not catch on..


fair enough, but I've seen enough broken parts among those specced to think that its not gonna hold up real well to 15 foot doubles and drops.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

William42 said:


> fair enough, but I've seen enough broken parts among those specced to think that its not gonna hold up real well to 15 foot doubles and drops.


It all depends on the rider...but so long as the frame is tough (which, knowing Giant, the largest bicycle manufacturer in the world BTW, it probably is), then that fork is nothing to sneer at (not the best damping and not the lightest by far, but more than strong enough for the average rider and great for a beginner), and the WTB dualduty FR rims are some of the best rims available for the money...right up there with other very strong budget rims...like Alex Supra D's that Azonic Outlaws use.

I'm not psyched on those cranks, but I could hardly expect better for the money..

What parts do you speak of?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

When you can buy a tricked out DS, 4X bike for around the same price 1000-1500 bucks why would you buy that?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> When you can buy a tricked out DS, 4X bike for around the same price 1000-1500 bucks why would you buy that?


I wouldn't buy that if I could trick out a DS/4x bike for 1000-1500$...the only problem is that I can't...


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to demo one, and see what they're about.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that would be a nice bike for easy jumping and DH


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

tibug said:


> I wouldn't buy that if I could trick out a DS/4x bike for 1000-1500$...the only problem is that I can't...


Look around, Local Craigslist etc. 
There are sick hardtails for under 1500. I would rather ride a decent hardtail than that Giant...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Look around, Local Craigslist etc.
> There are sick hardtails for under 1500. I would rather ride a decent hardtail than that Giant...


Ahh you're comparing apples to oranges here...I also prefer hardtails (see my avatar), and have actually never even ridden a full suspension more than a parking lot ride and a very short mellow trail ride (Giant Reign X2...too much travel for me...I'd like to take a bike like the Jamis Parker for a test ride...)...that was enough for me not to like it very much...but I think that for someone with a lack of funds making their first venture into the FS world that just wants a sturdy bike, it's a good deal...

And yes, sick hardtails can be built easily for 1000-1500...look at my thread in the Urban/dj/park forum...I built that Mountain Cycle Rumble for about 900$ (plus about 100$ for a chainguide later..)


----------



## pacoverde (Nov 13, 2008)

William42 said:


> fair enough, but I've seen enough broken parts among those specced to think that its not gonna hold up real well to 15 foot doubles and drops.


dude im doing 20 foot doubles on my frikin trek 3700 and since i know that for you ds satands for dumb **** you probably dont know that the 3700 is an xc bike


----------



## turrick (Aug 21, 2006)

All else fails, Giant warrants ALL their frames for life of the bike (in original purchaser hands). Put a crack in a weld, send it in for replacement!


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

whether you like it or not, this is what the bike industry needs. Where else can you get a dual suspension purpose built freeride bike? This bike is for beginners, not someone who's hitting 15ft drops.


----------



## pacoverde (Nov 13, 2008)

mtb magazine didi a review and said it was smooth durable kinda heavy and a super gud buy,so im doin it for sure


----------



## bome (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea I just saw this bike kinda interest in getting it. I have a f7 at the moment but next season will be looking for a more brute bike that can handle jumps and more abuse.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

It looks like the brass sx is the Yukon fx frame with a different build kit.


----------

